# Recalling locations during solving



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello,
When I am solving the 3x3 blindfolded, I memorize the EP visually. I can usually do it pretty quick. When I get to the solving of it though, it takes me a little while to think of the setups and whatnot. Do you guys have any tips on speeding that up other than general practice (which will speed it up, possibly not as quick as some other method)? Thanks


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2007)

Practice 
Another tip, which could help you reducing your thinking times is: try to look ahead as you do at regular solves. While you're solving 3 pieces try to recall what your next pieces are and try to figure out the setup moves. At first you will forget the setup moves of your current 3-cycle, but that disappears with practice .
Solving the cube with eyes open also helps to get used to your setup moves.


----------

